# Fuel Surcharge?



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

Is anyone charging a Fuel Surcharge?


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

got it in the contract! payup


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

based on what? does a company charge 5-15% of there bill?


----------



## bobshm (Oct 11, 2004)

*bobshm*

undefined I have done fuel surcharges for the past two years. For monthly contract installment customers, I charge 1.5% of the monthly amount. For per event customers, I charge a flat guesstimated amount. Either way, it is based on my appx. fuel use at that account. I have only had one complaint, and that customer now has a specific price "trigger" in his contract that specifies when the fuel surcharge will apply. For everyone but this customer, common sense works fine. Also, I have a line in my contracts that allows a surcharge for material cost increases for causes beyond my control, so when my salt supplier or any other vendor charges ME a fuel surcharge I am covered. This doesn't mean I have it all figured out. We just work too hard and take too much risk to not be compensated for cost increases.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

naco, do a search on this. It has been an interesting topic this fall. Everybody has different ideas on this. BOAST


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

thanks yall


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*fuel surcharge*

mine states, a 10% surcharge will apply any day that the price of Gas is +$2.00 a gallon. per visit per truck..
the up prices in fuel right now is direct line with the storms that hit the gulf
platforms.. they had hoped that they could fix them in 6 weeks. it may take up wards to 6 months for some repairs...fill your large tanks now for the winter
prices will be up wards to +3.00 gal... go to a farm store and have them bring a tank... I know it does not look good in the driveway but will save you big $$$


----------

